# Dr. Stanley Clark's Snake Oil - From Where?



## rogue zombie (30/7/14)

I'm not sure if I'm being blind, I searched the local retailers listed on theses forums and don't seem to find where to buy this brew?

If it's not available locally, which international retailer is good to use for this stuff and other premium labels?

I have a mate in Switzerland who exclusively vapors this brew after sampling a range of premium stuff. It sounds stunning - citrus with a bit of sweet.

P.s Sorry mods if I should of posted this in another thread.


----------



## Matuka (30/7/14)

Have a look at http://tmax-juices.co.uk/products/snake-oil-24mg
I don't know of anyone in SA who stocks it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm not sure if I'm being blind, I searched the local retailers listed on theses forums and don't seem to find where to buy this brew?
> 
> If it's not available locally, which international retailer is good to use for this stuff and other premium labels?
> 
> ...


One of my all day vapes. Love it. Yes, you can order via the link above. They do send friendly if you ask in the message box as you go through the payment process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/7/14)

Thank you both. I'll give them a go then.


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Here are some 39 reviews on that juice on an independent site. If you get a rating of 9.9 out of 11 from so many reviews, you can be sure the juice is of some merit.
http://allthejuices.com/juice/dr-stanley-clarks-original-recipe-snake-oil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> Here are some 39 reviews on that juice on an independent site. If you get a rating of 9.9 out of 11 from so many reviews, you can be sure the juice is of some merit.
> http://allthejuices.com/juice/dr-stanley-clarks-original-recipe-snake-oil



Jeeslike, priority mail then


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jeeslike, priority mail then


Lol, do let us know how you experience it please.


----------



## rogue zombie (30/7/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, do let us know how you experience it please.



I will do.


----------

